# Washington, MI - 2001 Silverado 2500HD with Western Plow



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

2001 Silverado 2500HD EXT Cab. Western 8.5' plow. 8.1 L big block with Allison transmission. 230,000 miles. Tires have less than 800 miles on them. Front diff will not engage. Not sure if its a broken shift fork or something more serious. Very little rust, passenger side extended cab door has small hole. Plow , heat, and a/c all function properly. Location (48367). $4900


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

@JT&SONS


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> @JT&SONS


Any guesses on the 4WD?

I'm half in the market for another truck...well, I am, the CFO not so much.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would personally start with the 4wd switch on an 01... 

For a grand, you can get a new front diff worst case. Couple hour in and out under a shade tree. 

For a 5k price tag, Allison, Big Block, running, driving, with a plow... if I was in the market for a plow truck, I would be in route to Meatchicken...


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

Could be a $55 4wd shift fork or a front diff. It is not the plastic actuator, i checked it with a tech 2 and it moves in and out per spec. Haven't had time to get into it any farther than that.


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

I also ruled out the transfer case........it spins the output shaft.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice looking truck, you should include interior pics always. Love that motor, had one in a 1 ton dump. Guzzles gas though. I hate that it has 230k miles too. And the 4x4 not engaging is a big issue. Should just get it fixed...people don't like unknowns with vehicle sales. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

it's a for sale thread so DO NOT post if you're not interested in purchasing

end of story and tired of reminding everyone of this


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

Going to have the front differential rebuilt and my buddy's shop next week. i'll re-post add when it's fixed and 4x4 is working.


----------



## ChiPlow (Dec 22, 2018)

Is this vehicle still available?


----------

